# Scallions



## LadyCook61

Do you use the tops of the scallions?


----------



## kitchenelf

The tops (or the green part) is the part that is normally used when a recipe calls for spring onions/scallions/green onion.  The white part is certainly edible and there is nothing wrong with using it.  It's just not the same flavor as the green part.


----------



## LadyCook61

kitchenelf said:


> The tops (or the green part) is the part that is normally used when a recipe calls for spring onions/scallions/green onion. The white part is certainly edible and there is nothing wrong with using it. It's just not the same flavor as the green part.


 
thank you for the information .


----------



## Uncle Bob

I routinely use all of it...except for maybe the extreme top portion which can be dried out at times.


----------



## TATTRAT

I use them all as well. 

Trim the aforementioned tippy tops(dried/wilted bits), chop all the way down.

If you don't want to use the bottom 3-4 inches, cut the green tops down to just where the color fade,just trim the root end, and ust the onion end on a crudite. Dipped in a little salt makes a great snack if you are into onions.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I also use the entire thing - after trimming the roots & dry tips off - unless a recipe specifies "white" or "green" parts only.


----------



## Michael in FtW

I often use the tops of scallions as a substitute for chives when I don't have chives - like on a baked potato, in potato salad, etc. I also use the entire scallion when doing a stir-fry.


----------



## auntdot

I also use only the green parts for garnish but otherwide use the whole thing, except the dry top.

If you have left over white bottoms they are great with scrambled eggs, in an omelet or frittata, or can make a flower garnish really easily.


----------

